
What are the differences between the transaction isolation levels in databases? - olalonde
https://github.com/ept/hermitage
======
cakes
In relation - I've always liked the "Chaos" value from msdn for their
IsolationLevel enum

[https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.transactions...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/system.transactions.isolationlevel\(v=vs.110\).aspx)

------
brudgers
Past discussion of related blog post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8658584)

